# LAPC Young Bird Show - Sept. 12, 2010



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

For any and all in Southern California, this is such a fun show .. do try to make it!

_What: LAPC Annual Young Bird Show
Where: Irvine Regional Park, Orange, CA
When: Sep 12 (All Day)
Description:

The LAPC Annual Young Bird show is always well attended and considered the premier young bird show on the West coast. It will be a great weekend for the whole family, so come one, come all. Everyone is welcome to watch, show, or just hang out with the Los Angeles Pigeon Club._

Here's some pics I took last year: 2009 LAPC Lawn Show/Young Bird Show

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up .. please come if you can .. you'll enjoy it .. guaranteed!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Reminding everyone .. 

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Hi TERRY, I will not make it this year. My Gall Bladder has been acting up looks like I will need surgery so I will be sticking close to home.*GEORGE


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry you're needing surgery, George. Hope your recovery is rapid and uneventful!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So sorry to learn that you're going to need gall bladder surgery, George. Please keep us posted and let us know how you're doing. Margaret won't be there this year either, so I guess the Pigeon-Talk contingent will be a very small one!

Terry


----------

